# Asked my husband to move out temporarily, when do I know when to let him come back?



## Morherof3 (Jul 12, 2013)

My husband and I have been married for a little over seven years. We have a five-year-old and twins that are 2. I've recently asked him to move out temporarily because his anger issues have gotten so bad that I can't take it anymore. He yells at me in front of the kids and has no filter when it comes to his anger and what he says when he's angry. He knows this is a problem and after it happens, he is always sorry and always apologizes and says he'll try harder. Except nothing ever changes. He can be very verbally abusive when he gets mad and he tells me how he goes to white hot mad about things in about 2 seconds and feels like he has no control. We've been through counseling, but it hasn't seemed to help much because in the past he's always said if I didn't do ________, then he wouldn't get so mad. He now owns most of the problem, but still can't seem to get things together. I'm afraid of things never changing and our kids growing up with that example. Other than his anger (which is HUGE) he is a good man and father. If we could just get through this, I know things would be so much better. I don't want a divorce, I just need this to stop. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how long is long enough to be apart and/or when should I allow him to come home. He's been researching ways to deal with his anger and knows he needs to get it under control, so I'm encouraged by this, but I just need some advice. Can anyone help?


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Has he been to individual counselling? Anger management groups?

When it comes down to it, it's a personal decision to stop reacting angrily to events in one's life. You have to *decide *to do it.

He probably takes things too personally.

I wouldn't let him move back until he demonstrates that he is changing. When he talks to you about his therapy sessions. When he shares with you about breakthroughs he is having, etc.

Congrats for establishing this boundary with him, and for refusing to tolerate his emotional abuse.

But realize that simply being separated will not fix his anger issues.


----------

